# Hunting Within City Limits



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

With all the excitement/controversy about people killing bucks in town, I figured this may interest some of you. Proposition to remove archery equipment from the definition of "dangerous weapon" when used for hunting or recreation.

http://le.utah.gov/~2014/bills/static/HB0268.html

I need to start bow hunting so I can smoke a big old town buck!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Regardless, each city has the authority to prohibit, as many already do, shooting a bow within the city limits for whatever reason. The legislature can define whatever they want. But cities can restrict firing of archery equipment, just like any other hunting weapon, within the city limits.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup, its already illegal to shoot a bow in most cities. Any new legislation wont change that.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Regardless, each city has the authority to prohibit, as many already do, shooting a bow within the city limits for whatever reason. The legislature can define whatever they want. But cities can restrict firing of archery equipment, just like any other hunting weapon, within the city limits.


That is very true. Like *GaryFish* said most cities have their own rules on hunting, or shooting in or around city limits, but let me add that a few will not have their own ordinances and will just go with the state and/or county regs.

Where I live you can't hunt, with any weapon, within 1/2 mile of the city limits...no BB guns, no rifles, no spears no arrows, no knives...nada.

I can shoot a bow or a BB gun in town, but I can not use either weapon to hunt, or be in pursuit, in town.

Some times the argument comes up while trapping. In our 1/2-mile "buffer" zone a guy using a .22 pistol to dispatch an animal in a trap will get a ticket.

.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, cities can legislate this as well. However, I think you'd be surprised to see how many cities don't have discharge ordinances. Obviously this won't impact everyone, but certainly will impact many people. And not every city that does have a discharge ordinance considers a bow as part of that. 

This could make for some interesting discussions on 'town bucks.'


----------

